# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Çfarë i pengon shqiptarët në emigracion të jenë të bashkuar?

## hope31

E shoh qe shume gjera emigrantet i kane te perbashketa:hallet, mallin per njerezit e tyre, atdheun, veshtiresite e jetes ne vend te huaj, perpjekjet per integrim........

Por konstatoj qe duhet te jene me te bashkuar, me te organizuar, me te gjendur per njeri -tjetrin. Gje qe e vere ne komunitetet e tjera

Pra ka dicka qe i ndan fatkeqesisht edhe kur ndodhen larg atdheut.

Te pakten keshtu me duket mua.

Po ju si mendoni?

----------


## Piranha

i pengon *egoizmi* akoma nuk e ke kuptuar.....shqiptaret me zorr pershendeten, jo me te flasin per problemet e perbashketa qe i krijon emigrimi...
mjafton te shohesh chatin dhe e kupton shume shpejt se sa e duan shqiptaret njeri-tjetrin :perqeshje:

----------


## helene

Ndonjehere, madje mendoj se ne shumicen e rasteve eshte zilia dhe inati qe te shofin dike tjeter me mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## inter_forever

Egoizmi  , zilia  ,   inati... 

Une  do  te  shtoja  edhe  ''mosbesimin''  qe  kemi  ndaj  njeri - tjetrit ... Mosbesimi  lind  natyrshem  pas  ngjarjeve  te  1997 ...  nuk  e  ke  idene  me  ke  po  flet... ndoshta  eshte   ne  kerkim  miku   :kryqezohen:  

Ti  thuash  ''mengjes''  ,  i  duket  sikur  po  e  shan...

Jemi  te  paorganizuar   ,   secili  shef  hallin  e  vet  ... 

Te  shohesh  komunitetet  e  tjera  habitesh  per  organizimin  e  perkryer  ,  qe  i  ndihmon  ne  zgjidhjen  e  shume  problemeve ...
Shifni  protestat  qe  organizojne  per  te  mbrojtur  te  drejtat  e  emigranteve... gjithmone   u  degjohet  zeri...

Gjithe  te  mirat...

----------


## Vivian

> E shoh qe shume gjera emigrantet i kane te perbashketa:hallet, mallin per njerezit e tyre, atdheun, veshtiresite e jetes ne vend te huaj, perpjekjet per integrim........
> 
> Por konstatoj qe duhet te jene me te bashkuar, me te organizuar, me te gjendur per njeri -tjetrin. Gje qe e vere ne komunitetet e tjera
> 
> Pra ka dicka qe i ndan fatkeqesisht edhe kur ndodhen larg atdheut.
> 
> Te pakten keshtu me duket mua.
> 
> Po ju si mendoni?


_Ndersa une ketu ne Toronto shoh qe shqiptaret jane mese te organizuar neper komunitete. Ka lagje te banuara pothuajse ekskluzivisht nga shqipetare qe bejne shume aktivitete bashke dhe perpiqen tu gjejne pune njeri-tjetrit. Kam pershtypjen se edhe ne qytete ku shqiptaret mund te mos jene aq te bashkuar, kur vjen puna per raste nevojash, nuk ngurrojne te japin ndihmen e tyre. 

Ndoshta disa shqipetare preferojne te rrine te vecuar e ne hallin e tyre, pasi kjo i ndihmon me shume te integrohen ne shoqerine e huaj (ne krahasim me po te rrinin vetem me shqipetare gjithe kohes, nuk do pershtateshin aq lehte ne nje vend te huaj)._

----------


## hope31

Shyqyr Vivian qe po degjoj se ne Toronto shqiptaret jane te organizuar.

Sepse sic shkruajne Piranha, Helene dhe Inter forever eshte per te ardhur keq nga menyra se se pritet e mira mes shqiptareve: me mosbesim dhe dyshim

dhe e keqja: me nje keqardhje teper formale, pa perkrahje dhe nje sterhollim deri ne tjetersim te problemit.

----------


## Piranha

hope31 ndoshta secili prej nesh flet per ate realitet qe jeton vete....po te vesh re ne qe kemi folur jemi te gjithe ne Itali dhe ketu realiteti (ai qe na perket) eshte shume i hidhur, sepse per shqiptaret flitet vecse keq....
ndoshta per vendet si USA, UK dhe CANADA ky realitet eshte me i zbutur dhe opinioni publik nuk eshte i perqendruar tek "shqiptari" prandaj dhe organizimi eshte me i thjeshte tek ju....
Edhe ne ITALI ka shume shoqata shqiptare, por pervec te tjerave ketu haset pengese dhe nga qeveria italiane e cila te mohon shume te drejta rrenjesore, nga te cilat eshte dhe "leja e qendrimit".....ketu duhet te besh lufte 6 mujorshe per te marre ate qe te takon rregullisht....
Me Respekt Piranha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

Nuk mendoj se varen mardheniet e shqiptarve me njeri-tjetrin nga opinioni publik apo se si flasin mediat per ne . E keqja jone fle brenda nesh.
Ne jemi nder komunitetet me te paorganizuar neper bote sepse kemi komplekse te theksuara ballkanike.

1-Jemi shume xheloz per njeri tjetrin dhe ecim me parimin e mira e tjetrit e keqja ime. Per kete tregojme vete dhe nje barsolete qe ju lut Zotit nje shqiptar qe ta bente te pasur dhe ai e beri , me pas degjon komshin e ketij qe u be i pasur qe i lutej nate e dite - aman o Zot degjome dhe mua nje kerkese- .Me ne fund Zoti e degjoi dhe i tha nese donte ta bente te pasur si komshiun e ku ju pergjigj:- JO i tha vetem hiqi pasurine komshiut tim.

2- Ndjenja e atdhetarise (qe mund te duken si demagogji) eshte ne nivelet me te ulta sepse kudhra 50 vjeçare komuniste ka bere punen e saj dhe ne tani jemi me parimin kush te mund te ik dhe te harrojme se nga vijme. Besoj se shume nga ju kane hasur ne shqiptare qe nuk ju flasin femijeve te tyre shqip sepse sipas tyre shqipen duhet ta harrojne dhe te rriturit.
Me ka ndodhur te gjendem ne shtepin e nje mikes sime ne Rimini dhe i kishte ardhur nje leter nga nje shoqate shqiptaresh qe i ofronin sherbim falas per tju mesuar gjuhen shqipe femijeve dhe çuditerisht mikja ime e grisi pa me te voglin hezitim.

3- Ne kemi brenda vetes bindjen qe ne i dime te gjitha dhe na behet e pamundur te diskutojme me nje si vetja qe i di te gjitha dhe ai (dmth me shqiptare te tjere)

4- Jetojme me mendimin qe te gjithe na e kane me hile. Duke qene se gjithe jeten kemi qene te rrethuar nga fqinj hileqar , historia na ka bere te humbim besimin edhe tek njeri-tjetri.

Ne Itali filipinasit  takohen ne nje dite ne jave dhe bisedojne me njeri-tjetrin. Ka organizime te extracomunitareve ne te cilat numri i shqiptarve eshte jashte mase i vogel.
Ne Spanje marokinet lene çdo muaj nje kuote per te ndihmuar vendin , argjentinasit ndihmojne njeri-tjetrin ne menyre fanatike.
Ekuatorianet takohen nje here ne muaj per te biseduar dhe te shikojne mundesi punesimi per njeri-tjetrin.
Si keta ka shume kurse ne ato arsye qe thashe me lart nuk na lene prandaj dhe na sulmojne shume per çdo krim apo ngjarje kronike qe ndodh.

Ky eshte mendimi im modest i cili nuk i jep te drejten ndokujt qe nuk eshte dakort per tu nxehur.

----------


## hope31

nga qe jemi me te paorganizuarit jemi dhe me te pambrojturit.

e kjo e fundit jo vetem nga shteti ame por edhe nga shpifjet ndaj nesh, qe vijne me dashje ose padashje nga shtete te ndryshme te perendimit

----------


## Larsus

ohoho c'teme. 


shqiptaret jane te paorganizuar, ne fakt duhet thene te keqorganizuar m'toke te vet, jo me n'dhe te huaj! rrethuar ne gjithe anet me shqipe, e prape s'behemi bashke t'gjithe.

Po, sipas njonit, qe puno me cifute, loool, jane fukarej tani, s';kane pare e rjedhimisht as fryme komuniteti ....me vone do mblidhen lobet  :ngerdheshje: 

kjo eshte karakteristike e vendeve te evropes lindore pas komunizmit, jovetem shqipet jane tyca, konfuz dhe varfanjak qe s'durojne dot nj-tj ...fukaralliku maskarallik  :shkelje syri:

----------


## romeoOOO

Ky fenomen ndodh sepse ne jemi popull i ri ne emigrim dhe si rrjedhoje jemi te pa organizuar!  :shkelje syri: 


Po te shikoni komunitetet e tjera, ato kan shume e shume kohe para nesh ne emigrim dhe kjo do te thote nje njohje me e mire te sistemit, me shume eksperience e keshtu me radhe.


Sa per faktin qe midis nesh ka egoizem, zili, inat etj etj ajo eshte edhe ke kombesite e tjera, nuk eshte vetem tek ne, nuk kuptoj pse kur flasim per veten tone duhet patjeter te jemi patjeter negativ.

----------


## Pasiqe

Mungoj une, i.e. nje mbret, ideja e te cilit t'i grumbulloje gjithe shqiptaret.

Popull pa mbret ku doni te shkoje? E si doni te organizohet? Duhet me shpik nje mbret se shqiptaret s'i ke per demokraci. Qe te kesh demokraci duhen ca shekuj mbreteri. Sa vjet mbreteri kane pasur shqiptaret?

----------


## mario_kingu

egoizimi  inati zilia e njeri tjeterit 


te shikosh vajzat shqipo ne rug  edhe te flasesh  jan gati te vrasin njeri 
apo cunat shqiptar qe bejn si gangsya sikur kan cliru boten ketej skan lek ne xhep 
por makin luksi kan lek jo
cte thosh me per shqiptarin  kot sja ben bota  po u mblodhen  3 shqiptar filloj sheri  kjo eshte e pakta  se ka te tjera "P


me negativ ska  si shqiptaret  gjith te mirat

----------


## sonnyinter

e pse mer njerez flisni keshtu keq per komunitetin tone ne SHBA?? Pa asgje mburrje, eksagjerim apo epitet te ktij lloji mund te themi qe jemi emigrantet me te integruar ne nje periudhe relativisht te shkurter, me histori te pasur tashme ne SHBA, me nje lobby tashme jo me dhe aq te vogel, me siguri financiare qe cdokush do ua kish zili, me brezin e meparshem qe ka vene emer ne biznes ne saje te vullnetit te madh dhe djerses se ballit, dhe brezin e sotshem qe shkollohet ne shkollat me ne ze dhe rrjedhimisht cdo dite degjojme per avokate (jo emigracioni po dhe fusha tjera te drejtesise)  politikane, aktore, artiste etj.  Kemi komunitetet tona te oganizuara shume mire ne cdo ane te amerikes.  Tani pse cifutet u sigurojne te veteve banesen, punen, etj etj e ne se bejme ket gje ne komunitetin tone?  As mos u krahasoni me cifot, se kur nuk ka cu ben amerika ketyre gje pervecse ti mbaje ne pellembe te dores, as duhet ta vrasim mendjen dhe ne.  Nuk e di per ju, po une per vete jam krenar per komunitetin tone ne SHBA.

----------


## fatijonuk

Ne Shqiptaret jemi te bashkuar dhe si e kane thene edhe parafolesit e mi kur eshte e duhur ne japim ndihmen per njeri trjetrin.  Komunitetet shqiptare jane dicka e mire dhe per shembull ne qytetin ku une jetoj ne kemi krijuar skuadra futbolli dhe luajme te gjithe.  Ky eshte nje shembull i thjeshte por qe tregon se bashkimi dhe shoqerimi me shqiptare eshte nje fakt ekzistues.
Persa i perket nje ose dy shqiptareve qe ndoshta nuk duhan te flasin ose sic thoni juve jane kapadallij, mos e co me tutje sepse edhe po te jetoje ne Shqiperi mos prit qe e gjithe bota do te flasin me ty.  Desha te thosha qe mos pretendo te besh shok/shoqe te gjithe Shqiptaret qe ti takon e njeh ne vendin ku jeton

----------


## mario_kingu

> e pse mer njerez flisni keshtu keq per komunitetin tone ne SHBA?? Pa asgje mburrje, eksagjerim apo epitet te ktij lloji mund te themi qe jemi emigrantet me te integruar ne nje periudhe relativisht te shkurter, me histori te pasur tashme ne SHBA, me nje lobby tashme jo me dhe aq te vogel, me siguri financiare qe cdokush do ua kish zili, me brezin e meparshem qe ka vene emer ne biznes ne saje te vullnetit te madh dhe djerses se ballit, dhe brezin e sotshem qe shkollohet ne shkollat me ne ze dhe rrjedhimisht cdo dite degjojme per avokate (jo emigracioni po dhe fusha tjera te drejtesise)  politikane, aktore, artiste etj.  Kemi komunitetet tona te oganizuara shume mire ne cdo ane te amerikes.  Tani pse cifutet u sigurojne te veteve banesen, punen, etj etj e ne se bejme ket gje ne komunitetin tone?  As mos u krahasoni me cifot, se kur nuk ka cu ben amerika ketyre gje pervecse ti mbaje ne pellembe te dores, as duhet ta vrasim mendjen dhe ne.  Nuk e di per ju, po une per vete jam krenar per komunitetin tone ne SHBA.



me fal  por komunitet  shqiptar ne chicago skam par  ktu   kujt i thua komunitet ti ???

dmth  ku eshte ky komunitet se un spoe shikoj ne chicago spo shikoj ndonje 

te vetmen qe shikojm jan per festen e flamurit  kur bejn mbremje aty po organizus mbremjesh  edhe un e bej so dicka e madhe ktu ne us 

por puna eshte se komunitet i i cdo lojj race tjeter ne usa jan mete bashkuar ne shqipot nuk shikojm dot veten me sy 
ps mori nje shpi ai tjeteri sthemi ta gezoj  por me drog i beri 
dmth cdo gje jemi kundra jemi ziliqar kemi inat  nje shqipo ktu  qepo tja besh where u from ja bejn usa ok kur ju thoty ti je fierake ja ben no  :buzeqeshje: 
so i lini keto gjerat  se shqipot sdo jen kur te bashkuar  mbase ne ny jan por chicago jan fak tap

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

Ne MI  _DETROID ku jetoj tani  ka shum komunitete  per shqiptaret ....organizohen aktivitete te ndryshme pothuajse cdoo muaj organizohen koncerte ....gjithashtu dhe kur jan festat kombetare mbahen fjalime dhe mblidhen shqiptaret pa dallim malsor apo shqiptar brena shqiperis ....TE PARAFOLSI ME LART NUK ESHTE CUDI QE VAJZAT APO DJEMT SHQIPTAR NUK TE FLASIN OSE TE PERBUZIN POR KJO ESHTE SI PASOJ E MENDJELEHTESIS  OSE MENDJEMADHESIS QE GEZOJN KETA PERSONA.... DHE CDO PERSON KA RRETHIN E TIJ SHOQEROR APO MIQESOR  DHE PSE DIKUSH MUNDOHET TE POSHTEROJ ME FJAL APO MOS RESPEKTIMIN E TE QENURIT NJERI ......KETO NJIFEN NE CDO LLOJ SHOQERIJE ......MEGJITHATE UN KAM NJOHUR NJEREZ QE KAN QEN TE PERSEKUTUAR NE KOHEN E KOMUNIZMIT NE SHQIPERI  DHE JETOJN  NE DETROID   JAN FAMILJE SHUM TE RESPEKTUARA DHE NJEREZ SHUM TE THJESHT  DHE JAPIN NDIHMEN E TYRE PER SHQIPTARET QE VIJN  NE EMIGRIM .....

JAM KRENAR QE JAM SHQIPTAR......

----------


## PINK

E Pse t'jemi te bashkuar ? Cdo bejme ?

Une kam ate parimin " Delja qe ndahet nga kopeja .. eshte individualiste" -- e ka thene njeri ketu ne forum , spo mention names . lolol 

So preferoj te jem e tille .

----------


## hope31

bashkimi ben fuqine Pink.

kjo vlen edhe po te jesh ne vendin tend , por kur je ne vend te huaj eshte me e domosdoshme per njemije nje aresye.

----------


## Era1

> E Pse t'jemi te bashkuar ? Cdo bejme ?
> 
> Une kam ate parimin " Delja qe ndahet nga kopeja .. eshte individualiste" -- e ka thene njeri ketu ne forum , spo mention names . lolol 
> 
> So preferoj te jem e tille .


Eh moj Pink vetem llafe i ke  :buzeqeshje:  sepse, pikerisht kete gje e shkruan ne nje forum shqiptar dmth qe te pelqen te jesh mes shqiptaresh  :buzeqeshje:

----------

